# Tricked Out Canoe



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Check this out, someone is selling on craig's list.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/boa/118445209.html


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I love it! Maximum 6 persons or 855 lbs. ?!? I see a canoe with outriggers and two hemmoroid pads and a trolling motor. I feel much safer in my kayak.


----------

